# CT guided liver biopsy



## dathey1962 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a question about coding a liver biopsy.  The patient presented for a CT guided liver biopsy.  I have 77012 for the CT guidance and 47000 for the percutaneous needle.  Can an observation code be used with this or is it part of the procedure code?  The patient was monitored by a nurse and I have her nurses notes.  The report dictated by the radiologist doesn't state that the patient would be observed.  The report states that after three hours of observation, the patient started having complications.


----------

